# Favorite Gun movie



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I have a question what is some of you guys favorite gun movie one of my favorite is last man standing starring Bruce Willis I mean the way he worked those two Colt 1911 was beautiful there nothing like the sound of a 1911 slide slamming foward & putting a round in the chamber that & shooting them is like sweet music to my ears & hands oh I'm sorry we was talking about favorite gun movie shoot um up starring Clive Owen is another good one just about any war movie or western all the dirty harry movies so what some of you guys favortie:watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here, use these extra periods..............I have plenty, and I'm too old to decipher blocks of text. Sorry, I don't have any capital letters to spare. :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always liked all the gun action in the very first Matrix. Also, as a Beretta fan, I also was a young teen when Die Hard and Lethal Weapon came out.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hey Bisley I didn't know this was a english class as well I thought this was just a gun forum here you can have your periods back & then some............................................ there you go.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

urrightishouldntbesuchanassholeIguessimjustgettingoldijusthavetroublekeepingmymindonthesubjectwhentherearenotextdelimiterspleaseforgivemedoyouhaveapurplemohawkjustcurious


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

45 said:


> I have a question what is some of you guys favorite gun movie one of my favorite is last man standing starring Bruce Willis I mean the way he worked those two Colt 1911 was beautiful there nothing like the sound of a 1911 slide slamming foward & putting a round in the chamber that & shooting them is like sweet music to my ears & hands oh I'm sorry we was talking about favorite gun movie shoot um up starring Clive Owen is another good one just about any war movie or western all the dirty harry movies so what some of you guys favortie:watching:


DUDE if you like last man standing shootout you will like WAY OF THE GUN SHOOTOUT

Best Shootouts - Vol. 2 - The Way of the Gun - YouTube

BEST AND MOST REALISTIC SHOOTOUT SCENE EVER


----------



## Amarion (Sep 17, 2012)

My favorite gun movie is terminator 2 and 3 these are both movies are very best and the official new model of guns are shown in this movie i like to have guns and like to shoot of guns so i am interested in to watch guns movies and this kind of threads....

Bartending School


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike Dillons movie Machine Gun Magic. I know not hollyweird but some of the best MG footage out there.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

45 said:


> Hey Bisley I didn't know this was a english class as well I thought this was just a gun forum here you can have your periods back & then some............................................ there you go.


Reading one big run on sentence is a pain in the ass. You want people to take the time to read your post? Take the time to use some kind of punctuation.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This makes me think of another forum I am a member of that actually has a rule regarding this:


Attention members: We have to begin cracking down on lazy posting habits such as poor grammar and lack of punctuation. There are a lot of members here who seem to think an Internet forum is just a supersize version of MSN Messenger. When you type in all capitals, no capitals, no punctuation, no periods, refuse to check spelling, and speak in unintelligible gibberish, don't expect other members to try to decipher what you're trying to say. *If you expect anybody to take the time to actually read your post, then PLEASE take enough time to write it properly*. This isn't grammar school, but it sure isn't a teenage chat room either. I might also mention that poor grammar also makes us all appear very uninformed and uneducated to the anti-gunners, as well as to any average person doing research on firearms that happens to come across our website.

Obviously, consideration may be given to those for whom English is not their primary language. But if English is your ONLY language then there's really no excuse not to communicate properly.

From now on, if a moderator comes across a thread or post that appears to have been written by a stoned 14 year-old, don't expect it to last long. If the poster doesn't get the hint they might not last long either. We hate to have to start acting like a bunch of schoolmarms, but enough is enough.


Back to topic, good gun movies: Heat (street shootout), Black Hawk Down (all of it), Act of Valor (gun boat extraction scene). I could go on and on.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with Bisley. I can't tell you how many posts I ignore after I start reading them. You don't have to be an English Lit major to post on these forumns but they need to be readable. Short sentences are prefered by most people I think. This problem seems to be getting worse too, not better.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> Attention members: We have to begin cracking down on lazy posting habits such as poor grammar and lack of punctuation. There are a lot of members here who seem to think an Internet forum is just a supersize version of MSN Messenger. When you type in all capitals, no capitals, no punctuation, no periods, refuse to check spelling, and speak in unintelligible gibberish, don't expect other members to try to decipher what you're trying to say. *If you expect anybody to take the time to actually read your post, then PLEASE take enough time to write it properly*. This isn't grammar school, but it sure isn't a teenage chat room either. I might also mention that poor grammar also makes us all appear very uninformed and uneducated to the anti-gunners, as well as to any average person doing research on firearms that happens to come across our website.
> 
> Obviously, consideration may be given to those for whom English is not their primary language. But if English is your ONLY language then there's really no excuse not to communicate properly.
> 
> From now on, if a moderator comes across a thread or post that appears to have been written by a stoned 14 year-old, don't expect it to last long. If the poster doesn't get the hint they might not last long either. We hate to have to start acting like a bunch of schoolmarms, but enough is enough.


I nearly started an entire post dedicated to this very topic the other day. I wasn't sure where to put it, and I eventually gave up the idea assuming it wasn't my place. I hope people do give more consideration to this, though. It doesn't have to be perfect- just try.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Not a favorite movie, but a favorite line. 
Bruce Campbell in Army of Darkness,

"This is my BOOMSTICK!!"

Makes me laugh.


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the Terminator movies would be the best. Even though i also liked lord of war


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

"heat"

now that was a shootout


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Wild Bunch shootout is entertaining.
Saving Private Ryan has great gun sequences. 
Open Range has a great shoot out.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I always count the shots but I forget the total. Robert Redford seems to get 18 or 19 from that pair of, (what were those, 10 shot colts?) at the end of Butch and the Kid.


----------



## Blastmeister (Oct 16, 2012)

Not movie,but here's my favorite gun musical number....


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anything by John Woo btw. Youtube John Woo if you like guns! lol


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Quigley.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The Town. Great movie, awesome gun scenes.


----------



## QuickDrawMcGraw (Oct 18, 2012)

.. Shane' Winchester 73' Bonnie & Clyde' True Grit" .. come to mind*

~ Joe


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Shoot 'em up with Clive Owen....


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm a revolver guy. Any of the Dirty Harry movies.


----------

